# Resources on the Sacarament, Church Polity



## Christopher88 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am in need of resources, books, sites, etc... on the following 
Church polity and the Sacraments mainly baptism. 

To be specific,
Resources for Polity: The reformed debates of Presbyterian government vs congregationalism
Resources for the Sacraments: The Reformed debates between the difference of Presbyterians and Baptist. 

Thanks,


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are a few Presbyterian polity resources available online:

The Government and Order of the Church of Scotland - Alexander Henderson
The Divine Right of Church Government and Excommunication - Samuel Rutherford
The Due Right of Presbyteries - Samuel Rutherford
The Divine Right of the Gospel Ministry - Provincial Assembly of London
The Divine Right of Church Government - Sundry Ministers of Christ Within the City of London
Which is the Apostolic Church? - Thomas Witherow
The Church of Christ - James Bannerman (vol. 1, vol. 2)​


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 20, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Here are a few Presbyterian polity resources available online:
> 
> The Government and Order of the Church of Scotland - Alexander Henderson
> The Divine Right of Church Government and Excommunication - Samuel Rutherford
> ...



I have not had a chance to read most of your recommendations, But I found the book by Dr. Thomas Witherow to be a very good resource.


----------



## Grimmson (Mar 21, 2013)

The following three texts are a excellent read:
Studies in Dogmatics: The Sacraments, by G.C. Berkouwer
Christ, Baptism, and the Lord’s Supper by Leonard J. Vander Zee
Baptism in the early church by Everett Ferguson

Now these texts are good for the sake of comparison:
Christian baptism by John Murray
The Baptism of Disciples alone:A Convenantal Argument for Credobaptism versus Paedobaptism by Fred A Malone ( I personally enjoyed this one)
Infant Baptism and the Convent of Grace (This is a text worth reading even though I do have issues with the author at times)

I also have a paper on the historical development of the sacrament of marriage I have been working on in my spare time if you are interested. But be warned that it is not finished.


----------

